# Need New Browser For Win 7 !?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I've been using Yahoo email forever , consequently I want too Keep it as my email choice . Yahoo has given me till the end of January to find a new browser or my email is going to become much less functional , according to their notice .
...............So , I'm kinda considering Firefox and or Vivaldi........does anyone have any experience with Vivaldi and how well it interfaces with Win 7 ? PLease recommend any other browser that you(generic) are currently using with Win 7 . , Thanks , fordy


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

What functionality that you actually use, are you going to lose? Just cause they make a threat like that, it may be for some eye candy nonsense they consider important but isnt important to you at all. 

Since you dont mention Chrome I assume your win7 is 32bit. If you look around you can find a 32bit version of Chromium or Iron browser that is non-commercial version of Chrome. Yes Chrome itself is now offered 64bit only. Not sure if Opera (also based on Chrome) still has 32bit version or not. 32bit operating systems are being considered obsolete. If you want a small browser, can try Kmeleon, its based on Firefox, well the older firefox, probably now more like Palemoon. Palemoon also an option, and might be good one for you. Be aware Kmeleon and Palemoon wont run lot current addons for Firefox though Palemoon has its own set and some of older Firefox addons might work with it too.

Nothing wrong with current version of Firefox, but when they changed it, some of extensions were not upgraded to be compatible so I moved to Iron (Chromium clone). The extension addons are by third parties and lot of the authors got tired of Firefox continually changing stuff that made them have to completely rewrite their extension.

https://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=44101&sid=43617852a9bcb88fbddcba3fddffd52e This is Iron browser.

https://chromium.woolyss.com/ (look for 32bit windows version towards bottom of page)

https://www.palemoon.org/

http://kmeleonbrowser.org/

https://qpdownload.com/opera-web-browser/ This is a third party site as Opera site sees I am using linux and wont show me windows versions. I hate sites that try to outguess me and what I want to look at. Seems Opera still offering 32bit version for windows.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I havent had a yahoo email account for lot of years. I quit when they stopped offering free pop3 on USA accounts. You could get a foreign yahoo account that still offered free pop3, but it had different suffix and confused people sending you email. 

Anyway I was looking and amazingly they now offer pop3 service again on USA accounts. I suppose to remain competitive with Gmail and AOL free email. Here are the settings: https://help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN4724.html You would need an email client like Thunderbird to use pop3. But using your email account via pop3 means you never need to access it via web browser unless you want to.

I have one email that offers pop3 but the free version only offers tiny amount storage. Well thats easy, I just set Thunderbird to download any email and delete it off the email server. So the account never has any email stored on their server and never needs any storage space. I am sure they arent real happy for people that figure this out as they would prefer you upgrade to a pay account with lot more storage.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............HJ , I was told not to worry about the threats from Yahoo relative to my reduction in services , and that Microsoft is actually responsible for these BS notices to force people to convert over to Win 10 !
...........So , come the end of this month we'll see what happens ! Thank You for all your help , and I'm just going to sit tight . , Thanks , fordy


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

I've got a yahoo account but never used it for email. Got it to join yahoo groups which no longer exist. I wouldn't use yahoo for email as they've have several data breeches. Maybe they're teaming up with microsoft so that they can get paid for that data.

If a product is free, it's quite possible you are the product.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

So you lose some bells and whistles you don't currently have -- so what? You'll still get your emails and have the same functionality you currently have.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I just downloaded 64bit linux version of current Firefox 64.0.2. I wanted to download youtube version of Harold Lloyd "Safety Last" and Chrome doesnt allow addons to download from Youtube since Google owns Youtube. As of Jan1 its now in public domain. Its the one you have seen the clip where he hangs from clock on side of a building. Good movie, even by today's standards.

Anyway as I said if you want current version Firefox (you would want the 32bit windows version) its no big deal to do so assuming you have the bandwidth. I wouldnt probably do it just so bunch eye candy works on your email. But just cause its nice modern browser. Having both Chromium (or Iron) plus Firefox gives you lot options.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I use windows 7 on a HP desktop computer. I hope I don't have to upgrade to windows 10. No thanks.
I do use yahoo as my back up email. I see end of January, yes, they are making changes. NO THANKS,
I'm not.

I also have a gmail / google account that I may start using more often. 
So time will tell, yes.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............I just set up a Gmail acct as of the 21st ! And , I'm still getting demands from yahoo to download either FF or Chrome , neither of which I have any intention of doing , so , we'll see what kind of AH's yahoo really IS !


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You are getting the bullying emails to upgrade, cause somehow they plan on making more money, probably more ads or tracking or whatever. When something is free, you are the product. They are just trying to cajole you into being a more profitable product. Google will too with your gmail account.

Thats why I use pop3 to get my email, I truly hate all the nonsense signing in through a web portal.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I got around to opening Firefox this morning for website that doesnt open properly in Chromium and see what you mean about the news story and links stuff. 

Hit the little three horizontal line icon in upper right corner, click preferences.

Click "Home" at upper left side of page. Now set "new windows and tabs" to blank page for both options. Then below that uncheck all the Firefox "home content"

Now back at upper left side of page, click "Search". Set search engine preference to Google or Duckduckgo or whatever you want in dropdown box. You can add search engine options if your preferred one isnt shown as an option. Thats in next section below the dropdown box.

I dont have current Opera browser so cant comment on it, assume its similar only with Chrome type preference options. Trying to remember, think I only had bit of struggle with search on Iron browser. They had default search box set to Bing that they get money for locking down. But the search engine can be set if you type the search in the browser address space rather than the lower search box. Unlike Iron, think Chromium you can set all search options everywhere.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

HermitJohn said:


> Oh, I got around to opening Firefox this morning for website that doesnt open properly in Chromium and see what you mean about the news story and links stuff.
> 
> Hit the little three horizontal line icon in upper right corner, click preferences.
> 
> ...


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............HJ , where should I go to download a 32 bit version of FF that is compatable with Win 7 ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

fordy said:


> ............HJ , where should I go to download a 32 bit version of FF that is compatable with Win 7 ? , thanks , fordy


https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all/ Pick the windows 32bit version that says English (US).


----------

